# Belated St Paddy's Parade pictures



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

After a weeks delay because of the rain, Charlotte's St Paddy's day parade was quite fun! We had approximately 60-70 dogs and their owners/foster parents participate. Lots of pretty goldens and a lot of people came out to watch the parade. All in all a very fun day! Here's a few pics that DH took....

Meet up before the parade




Here we go!


A lot of starting and stopping going on at first. LOL




That's me and Merl on the right


Merlin got a lot of pets and hugs (though the whole thing kinda freaked him out at first)


Isn't this girl the cutest?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow looks like so much fun!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a great get together. It looks like it was very well attended. Lots of great looking goldens there.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO !!!! What great fun and a gorgeous group of goldens. Now THAT'S what I like to see around here !!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Fun picutres! Looks like a weeks delay was the right decision, beautiful day! Hi Merlin :wave:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it just me or do the pics take too long to load for everyone? I think webshots is getting really slow.

It was so much fun meeting other rescue volunteers since I only ever talk to them on the phone! I also got to see one of my fosters, Maiya!! She looks so good and remembered Merlin right away. 

It was amusing to watch our group "march" though, most of us were at the sides of the street instead of the middle because people were calling out to the dogs and the dogs were all pulling us, straining at their leashes to get oohed and awwed over.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and love that dog that was all decked out. Is it by chance a goldendoodle or labradoodle? Makes me want one even more.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a fun way to spend a day. Did you raise any money for the rescue or wasn't fundraising involved? Education is just as important, so the doggie kisses go a long way in that regard


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Great pictures and love that dog that was all decked out. Is it by chance a goldendoodle or labradoodle? Makes me want one even more.


Not sure what it is. Looks doodle-ish though. And has some long ears! She was real sweet.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> That's a fun way to spend a day. Did you raise any money for the rescue or wasn't fundraising involved? Education is just as important, so the doggie kisses go a long way in that regard


No fundraising for this event. Definitely educational though. We had a lot of people asking questions after the parade.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful pictures of so many beautiful Golden's. So glad you ended up with such a nice day! It looks like Merlin sure found lots of new friends to pet and love him throughout the day!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Look at all those beautiful goldens! I bet everyone slept good that night after all the fun. Thanks for the pictures.


----------

